# Cleveland area show



## mikedore (Nov 16, 2005)

TM 


MODEL MOTORING CAR CLUB PRESENTS(MMCC)
THE BEST IN HO SLOT CARS--CLUB DISPLAY
HO;O;1/32;1/24 CARS PARTS ACCESSORIES
RECENT SHOWS HAVE BEEN ATTENDED BY COLLECTORS FROM OVER 
27+ STATES, CANADA, ENGLAND, AND GERMANY

****RICHFIELD QUALITY INN at OHIO TPK EXIT 173****
4742 Brecksville Rd: ROOM DISCOUNT AVAILABLE IN ADVANCE (330-659-6151)

April 25th 2010

ADMISSION $5.00ea.
Tables $30 and floor rights $20 in advance 

After 4-11-10 TABLES $35ea. FLOOR RIGHTS $25ea.
1 ADM/PD TABLE(HELPERS $5 IN ADVANCE $10 DAY OF SHOW)
WIVES AND MINOR CHILDREN NO EXTRA CHARGE
NO GUARANTEES OF TABLE PLACEMENT 
SET UP 8:00 A.M.

NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR LOST, STOLEN, OR DAMAGED PROPERTY
PLEASE HELP PROMOTE ON ANY BBS,WEB SITES & SHOWS LISTS, THANKS,
SEND CHECK (OR) M.O. & S.A.S.E. FOR CONFIRMATION TO: 

BRAD BENNETT P.O. BOX 13112 FAIRLAWN, OH 44334-0112 (PHONE (330)666-6057)
[email protected]

Next Shows Oct 24th 2010 & April 17th 2011 

Name____________________Address______________________________________
Phone #_________________________E-Mail________________________________
No. of tables________X $30=___________Helper +______Total_________________


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Bump....


----------



## slotcasimation (Nov 6, 2008)

*Hey How Is Going To Cleveland On April 25th?*

I am come from out of town and staying at the hotel. I will have about ten trays of HO Cars, T-jets, AFX, Tyco pro, Tomy etc. For TEN BUCKS EACH!!!!! In my room the night before.


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*This Show Rocks !*










*We can't wait !

This Ritchfield/Cleveland show rocks....*

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :woohoo:

http://www.daveshoraceway.com


----------



## slotcasimation (Nov 6, 2008)

*333 View's and no one is gong to Cleveland?*

:tongue: Come on guys what's up with that


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

We're keeping it a secret....................shhhh


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Seriously, I'll be there & a whole bunch of the North Coast H.O. racers. You might spot the North Coast H.O. guys if any are wearing the black t-shirts with the North Coast embroidery work that was done by Dave Ferry of Hoop & Stitch Embroidery & Vinyl Graphics. For us it's just a short drive in the morning. For me it's my first large cup of coffee while waking up before I get there. For anyone coming in on Saturday from Michigan or points west, Fremont Speedway has their season opener Saturday evening...410 sprints, 305 sprints & dirt trucks.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*00'h0*

I'm buying the Köstritzer Schwarzbier keg.









__________________


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

We will be there......great show!!!

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*Let the good times roll*



SuperFist said:


> I'm buying the Köstritzer Schwarzbier keg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Beers on Superfist !*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Weatherman says it will rain Sunday the day of the show.....all the more reason to bring the family out to look at some slot cars!!!


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## bkreaume (Feb 6, 2010)

Maybe I am missing it but what time is it open to the public. 

As luck will have it we are heading to TKO to pick up my track and will be going right past there.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

bkreaume said:


> Maybe I am missing it but what time is it open to the public.
> 
> As luck will have it we are heading to TKO to pick up my track and will be going right past there.


I think it's 9 AM, but I'm not positive about that.

__________________


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Love the Cleveland show. An excellent opportunity to stock up on parts and after the show, you can test your acquisitions in Canton (Mark's Model World) or Akron (RT93 Raceways).


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

How far is this from Pittsburg?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

It's about a 2 1/2 hour drive. If you're thinking of going to the show, add 4-5 hours.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Bob Beers and I will be there late saturday night.Walking in the Parkendons unity walk in Manhattan,hopping in the super suburban and 9 hrs later we'll be there.Nothing to it.Old Brad puts on a good show.Been on since the last century.See you there Tom Stumpf


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

tomhocars said:


> Bob Beers and I will be there late saturday night.Walking in the Parkensons unity walk in Manhattan,hopping in the super suburban and 9 hrs later we'll be there.Nothing to it.Old Brad puts on a good show.Been on since the last century.See you there Tom Stumpf


Guys, Have a nice "Walk in the Park" and a safe trip to Ohio. See you at the show.


----------

